# Je suis outré que tu ne te sois pas souvenu de mon anniversaire.



## Thomas1

Bonjour,


Je exprès demande ma question en français parce que je voudrais trouver un equivalent latin de français "outré" dans la signification "dégoûté, déçu" comme dans : Je suis outré que tu n'ais pas te souvenu de mon anniversaire.

Ce que je voudrais que vous m'aussi donniez c'est la traduction de la phrase ci-dessus et le reseignement sur quel mode on utilise en latin dans le lieu après "que" (la version français). Serait-il également le subjounctif ou l'indicatif ou peut-être on a besoin d'une construction complètement differente ?


Merci d'avance,
Thomas


PS : Si vous voulez répondre en anglais ça ne me dérangera pas.


----------



## Whodunit

Thomas1 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je pose ma question expressément en français parce que je voudrais trouver un équivalent latin du mot français "outré" dans la signification "dégoûté, déçu" comme dans : Je suis outré que tu ne t'ais pas souvenu de mon anniversaire.


 
Alors, je peux entendre que tu nous as donné la version française parce qu'elle exprime quelque chose ce qui ne peut pas exprimer en angalis, je pense. L'équivalent du mot français "outré", c'est "indignant" en anglais, mais on ne le utilise pas très souvent.

Quant à la traduction, je ne suis pas entièrement sûr que j'entende ta phrase française bien. En latin, il faut que nous fassions attention à l'antériorité dans la subordonnée, et je ne sais pas si tu veux l'exprimer avec ta phrase française. Donc, je te donnerai deux versions différentes et tu devrais choisir celle qui exprime ce que tu voulais dire: 

(1) Je suis outré que tu ne t'ais pas souvenu de mon anniversaire.
_(I am angry/indignant that you didn't remember my birthday.)_
(2) J'était outré que tu ne t'ais pas souvenu de mon anniversaire.
_(I was angry/indignant that you didn't remember my birthday.)_

Le mot que tu cherche en latin, c'est "me sollicitat" qui veut dire "il m'énerve" littéralement.




> Ce que je voudrais que vous me donniez aussi c'est la traduction de la phrase ci-dessus et le renseignement sur le mode que l'on utilise en latin à la place après "que" (la version française). Serait-il également le subjounctif ou l'indicatif ou peut-être a-t-on besoin d'une construction complètement differente ?


 
En latin, il faut utiliser _l'accusatif avec l'infinitif_ (accusativus cum infinitivo), c'est une construction speciale pour exprimer une proposition de conjonction. Donc, la traduction vers latin de ta phrase français pourrait être comme ça (dépendante de la version) :

(1) Te die natali non meminisse _me sollicitat_.
(2) Te die natali non meminisse _me sollicitavit_.

Voici les explications de la phrase latine :

l'accusatif (le nominatif serait 'tu')
l'ablatif à cause du verbe "meminisse" (se souvenir _de_)
meminisse (un verbum defectivum qui n'existe qu'au parfait; il est à l'infinitif ici pour exprimer une proposition de conjonction en langues modernes)
négation "non"
_le verbe d'introduction_
Salut! Et j'espère qu'il t'aidera.


----------



## Joca

Thomas1 et Whodunit,

Bonjour.

Whodunit, qu'en penses-tu? On pourrait tout simplement dire comme ça:

_Irascor, quod diem meum natalem non meministi _?

JC


----------



## Whodunit

Joca said:


> Thomas1 et Whodunit,
> 
> Bonjour.
> 
> Whodunit, qu'en penses-tu? On pourrait tout simplement dire comme ça:
> 
> _Irascor, quod diem meum natalem non meministi _?
> 
> JC


 
 Je viens de voir que j'ai oublié d'écrire le mot "non" dans ma traduction. Je vais le changer tout de suite. Quant à ta version, il faut que je te dise que je n'aime pas le mot "quod" pour le "que" français à moins qu'il n'y ait une proposition très longue ou compliquée avec nombre de conjonctions (je pense que tu as vu qu'il y avait une personne qui ...) de sorte que l'on ne peut plus entendre de quoi il s'agit.


----------



## Thomas1

Whodunit said:


> Alors, je peux entendre que tu nous as donné la version française parce qu'elle exprime quelque chose ce qui ne peut pas exprimer en angalis, je pense. L'équivalent du mot français "outré", c'est "indignant" en anglais, mais on ne le utilise pas très souvent.
> 
> Quant à la traduction, je ne suis pas entièrement sûr que j'entende ta phrase française bien. En latin, il faut que nous fassions attention à l'antériorité dans la subordonnée, et je ne sais pas si tu veux l'exprimer avec ta phrase française. Donc, je te donnerai deux versions différentes et tu devrais choisir celle qui exprime ce que tu voulais dire:
> 
> (1) Je suis outré que tu ne t'ais pas souvenu de mon anniversaire.
> _(I am angry/indignant that you didn't remember my birthday.)_
> (2) J'était outré que tu ne t'ais pas souvenu de mon anniversaire.
> _(I was angry/indignant that you didn't remember my birthday.)_
> 
> Le mot que tu cherche en latin, c'est "me sollicitat" qui veut dire "il m'énerve" littéralement.


 
Whodunit, merci beaucoup pour tes corrections. Mais il y a une grande coquille qui a besoin de correction, bien que j'ait écrit ma phrase correctement dans le sujet de la discusion, j'ai fait une bourde dans ma message  et tu m'as suivi.
Je ne sais pas que tu ne comrends pas dans ma phrase, elle me semble clair :
Je suis outré -- maintenant, à présent
que tu ne te sois pas souvenu de mon anniversaire. -- c'est ce qui a eu lieu, dans le passé
Où est le probleme ?





Whodunit said:


> En latin, il faut utiliser _l'accusatif avec l'infinitif_ (accusativus cum infinitivo), c'est une construction speciale pour exprimer une proposition de conjonction. Donc, la traduction vers latin de ta phrase français pourrait être comme ça (dépendante de la version) :
> 
> (1) Te die natali non meminisse _me sollicitat_.
> (2) Te die natali non meminisse _me sollicitavit_.
> 
> Voici les explications de la phrase latine :
> 
> l'accusatif (le nominatif serait 'tu')
> l'ablatif à cause du verbe "meminisse" (se souvenir _de_)
> meminisse (un verbum defectivum qui n'existe qu'au parfait; il est à l'infinitif ici pour exprimer une proposition de conjonction en langues modernes)
> négation "non"
> _le verbe d'introduction_
> [...]


Pourrais-tu m'exprimer que tu veux dire par << proposition de conjonction >> s'il te plaît ? J'ecoute que proposition est une partie d'une phrase mais je ne peux pas suivre ta tournure.

(1) Te die natali non meminisse _me sollicitat_.
Est-ce que le _die_ est une traduction de _de_ ? Si oui est-ce que le _die natali_ est vraiment à l'ablatif ? Je demande parce que j'avait pensé jousqu'à j'ai lu ton message qu'il ne prenait pas un préposition ( dans notre case -- le _die_ ) ( à condition que ma supposition quant à sa signification soit correcte ) et je la fonde sur ce que j'ai vu en polonais dans lequelle l'ablatif existait et il n'y avait pas d'un préposition.

***
Je vois que latin ne formule pas cet type des phrases par le subjonctif mais au cas où, je voudrais que vous traduisent les phrases suivantes :
Je suis hereux que tu ait gagné.
Ils étaient tristes qu'il soit à l'hôpital.



Thomas



NB : j'ai oublié à vous dire que je ne parle pas du tout latin, alors les traductions sont très bienvenues.


----------



## Thomas1

Joca said:


> Thomas1 et Whodunit,
> 
> Bonjour.
> 
> Whodunit, qu'en penses-tu? On pourrait tout simplement dire comme ça:
> 
> _*Irascor*, quod *diem* meum natalem non meministi _?
> 
> JC


Bonsoir Joca,

Pourrais-tu me donner des explications de ta phrase latine (les parties en charctères gras en particulier) ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Joca

Thomas1 said:


> Bonsoir Joca,
> 
> Pourrais-tu me donner des explications de ta phrase latine (les parties en charctères gras en particulier) ?
> 
> Merci d'avance,
> Thomas


 
Bonsoir Thomas.

En français? Bon, ça ira alors trop mal.  

En tout cas, je vais l'essayer. 

Irascor, c'est un verbe soi-disant déponent, c'est-à-dire, il a une forme passive, mais un sens active. Ça veut dire: je m'irrite (contre). Ou bien: je suis fâché. Irascor, 3ème conjugation.

Diem, c'est l'accusatif de dies, diei (masculin), parce que le verbe memini est transitif direct.

J'espère que Whodunit ou bien quelqu'un d'autre saura confirmer mes propositions.

Salut.

JC


----------



## Whodunit

Thomas1 said:


> Whodunit, merci beaucoup pour tes corrections. Mais il y a une grande coquille qui a besoin d'une correction, bien que j'ait écrit ma phrase correctement dans le titre de la discussion, j'ai fait une bourde dans mon message  et tu m'as suivi.


 
Oui, tu as raison.  Mais, malheureusement, je fait cette faute très souvent parce que l'on utiliserait "avoir" en allemand. Nous l'utilisons pour les verbes réfléchis, autrement qu'en français. 




> Je ne sais pas ce que tu ne comprends pas dans ma phrase, elle me semble claire :
> Je suis outré -- maintenant, au présent
> que tu ne te sois pas souvenu de mon anniversaire. -- c'est ce qui a eu lieu, au passé
> Où est le problème ?



C'était justement une préférence personelle. Je préfèrerais le passé dans la première proposition, mais celui donnerait une autre sens à ta phrase, je pense. Je comprends ce que tu veux dire et basta. 




> Pourrais-tu m'expliquer ce que tu veux dire par << proposition de conjonction >> s'il te plaît ?





> J'entendre/Je comprends qu'une proposition est une partie d'une phrase mais je ne peux pas suivre ta tournure.


 
Pas de problème. Une _proposition de conjonction_, duquel je suis sûr n'existe pas comme terme technqiue, est une subordonnée qui est dépendante d'une conjonction. Voici quelques exemples :

Je suis sûr _que tu n'as pas raison_.
Il me l'a promis _quoiqu'il ne puisse pas le tenir_.
J'aime notre voiture _car elle est plus rapide que toutes les autres_.

La proposition en italique est une _proposition de conjonction_ parce qu'elle est dépendante de la _conjonction_ _soulignée_. J'espère que tu peux le comprendre maintenant, mais sinon, je vais te chercher quelques exemples en polonais. 




> Est-ce que le _die_ est une traduction de _de_ ? Si oui est-ce que le _die natali_ est vraiment à l'ablatif ? Je demande parce que j'avait pensé jousqu'à j'ai lu ton message qu'il ne prenait pas un préposition ( dans notre case -- le _die_ ) ( à condition que ma supposition quant à sa signification soit correcte ) et je la fonde sur ce que j'ai vu en polonais dans lequelle l'ablatif existait et il n'y avait pas d'un préposition.


 
Il faut que je te décoive: L'ablatif peut être demandé par une préposition (qui peut être, amusantement, aussi 'de', mais il y a d'autres) et il peut être utilisé tout seul:

_De Romanis_ disputo.
Je parle _des Romains_.

Romani _fraudatione_ vicerunt.
Les Romains gagnèrent _par fraude_.

Cependant, le mot "die" ne veut pas dire "de" en français. Il n'est pas de préposition. C'est l'ablatif de "dies" (le jour) comme "natali" de "natalis" (natal en français). J'espère que c'est un peu plus clair - sinon, n'hésite pas de me demander.




> Je vois que le latin ne formule pas ce type de phrases par le subjonctif mais au cas où, je voudrais que vous traduisiez les phrases suivantes :
> 
> Je suis hereux que tu ait gagné.
> Ils étaient tristes qu'il soit à l'hôpital.


 
Il y a au moins deux possibilités d'exprimer une proposition avec "que" en latin. Je préfère celle de l'accusatif avec l'infinitif:

(1) Te vicisse gaudeo.
(2) (Se/Eum) in valetudinario esse tristes erant.

Dans la subordonnée, on utilise l'accusatif de la personne agissante (_te_ de _tu_; _se_ est un peu spécial ici; je préfèrerais _eum_ parce que _se_ me souvient d'un pronom réfléchi qui ne marcherait pas ici; si le contexte estr clair, on peut aussi omettre le pronom) et l'infinitif du verbe. S'il agit d'une subordonnée antérieuse (_je suis ... maintenant que tu as ... hier_, par exemple), il faudra prendre l'infinitif passé du verbe (_vicisse_ de _vincere_) et si les deux propositions sont accordées aux temps grammaticals, on utilisera l'infinitif présent (esse = être).

Il y a nombre d'autres possibilités de l'exprimer comme ça, mais je vais les expliquer demain (si jamais!).




> NB : J'ai oublié de vous dire que je ne parle pas du tout latin, alors les traductions sont très bienvenues.


 
Nous t'aidons volontiers.


----------

